# partner of LLP moving to France



## rstedham (Jul 1, 2019)

Good afternoon, 

I am looking at the possibility of moving to France. 

I am a partner in an LLP that is registered in Scotland with two other partners. It is a new partnership. I am then self employed, and the partnership is my sole employer...in the past 2 years I have earned c. 30,000 from contracts... I can then receive a management fee at the end of the year (a % of the surplus) that covers our time managing the LLP. This pushes the total earnings up to 30-34,000GBP

I own a house in the UK and receive rental income from this house.

If I move to France, I would like to know how I will be taxed. My intention is to live in France for 3 years-ish...and to return to the UK. 

I notice that for micro-entrepreneur I will be earning too much money. But the next level up I will have to register as an LLP? 

I would be grateful for any advice you can provide before payment is necessary...but will definitely be looking for professional tax advice long term. 

All my best
Becky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

France doesn't have an LLP status - but you will need to find a way for either the partnership to pay your social insurances on your behalf or to set up some sort of business entity or "branch office" under a statut that would register you with all the appropriate cotisation agencies.

This site might help: https://www.cleiss.fr/employeurs/empl_etranger_horsconvention_envoienfrance_en.html and be sure to follow up the various links cited in the article as appropriate to your situation.


----------

